# Reading > Who Said That? >  Do you recognize this quote?

## QuoteSearcher

I'm not sure the exact phrasing of this quote, or who the author is, or even what book it's from. Please if anyone knows what this quote is from please tell me.

"...I submit, let the cold wind do its worst. but i know that one day i will find someplace and lay down and die. they can't take that from me..."

again, this is not the exact quote, just similar.

----------


## bobthejeep

Hmm. Well, I googled it. And I think it might be from THIS TIME THE WORLD 
by George Lincoln Rockwell.  :Smile: 

Here is an excerpt: http://www.skrewdriver.net/tttw5.html

Or not...  :FRlol:

----------

